# Magnetic Plug For iQ3500



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm looking for a magnetic oil drain plug for my Generac iQ3500 and Westinghouse WPro 8500 and /or magnetized dip sticks. Haven't found anything in my searches. 
Thanks in advance. 
Tom


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Here is one with "Universal design measures in at M18 x 2.5"









Amazon.com: WEN 55201 Magnetic Oil Dipstick for Inverter Generators (compatible with WEN, Yamaha, Predator) : Automotive


Amazon.com: WEN 55201 Magnetic Oil Dipstick for Inverter Generators (compatible with WEN, Yamaha, Predator) : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Get a large frig magnet and put on the bottom of the pan, it'll trap metal particles there.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

exmar said:


> Get a large frig magnet and put on the bottom of the pan, it'll trap metal particles there.


it would be nice to be able to get the trash out of the crank case when you check or change the oil...
the mag drain plugs and mag dip sticks help with this on the little engines.

now if you have a spin oil filter they make a magnet wrap for those spin filters that works well for 
the ultra fine trash in the oil that is below the 10 micron filter material.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> Here is one with "Universal design measures in at M18 x 2.5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> Get a large frig magnet and put on the bottom of the pan, it'll trap metal particles there.


Thank you!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Magnetic drain plugs by application can be tricky depending on how obscure the product is. But they are usually the same metric thread pitch as more popular units. You can take a gamble or find the thread pitch and search for that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I have some Neodymium extreme strength disc magnets and have placed one on the steel drain plugs. These may cause any fine metal particles to attach to the plug. We'll see after I exercise them. Regards.....Tom


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Was out in the barn today and remembered I had telescopic magnet tools. Wondering about putting a strong magnet on the oil pan near the fill port to capture and collect any metal. When changing oil, remove magnet, then insert one of these in the fill port to remove any particles. Given the limited availability of oil drain or dipstick magnets being creative might be the way to go. Link attached for typical ones.

Personally, have been using and repairing small engines for over 50 years and never felt the need for trapping metal particles. I am, however, rabid about changing and using good oil. 









Magnetic Pick Up Tool 4 Pack, Telescopic Magnet Stick (1.5LB 3LB 10LB 15LB) - - Amazon.com


Magnetic Pick Up Tool 4 Pack, Telescopic Magnet Stick (1.5LB 3LB 10LB 15LB) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

exmar said:


> Was out in the barn today and remembered I had telescopic magnet tools. Wondering about putting a strong magnet on the oil pan near the fill port to capture and collect any metal. When changing oil, remove magnet, then insert one of these in the fill port to remove any particles. Given the limited availability of oil drain or dipstick magnets being creative might be the way to go. Link attached for typical ones.
> 
> Personally, have been using and repairing small engines for over 50 years and never felt the need for trapping metal particles. I am, however, rabid about changing and using good oil.
> 
> ...


what we are trying to do is capture the trash out of the suspension in the oil during the engine run.
ultra fine stuff below 20 mesh.... most of it is at 400 to 1000 mesh size...
ultra fine metal dust...
super hard on bearings stuff...
just like ultra fine sand paper.... over a 100 hours of run time that makes more trash and wears on the roller parts..

when we knock it out of suspension and grab it on the oil magnets it is captured till you check the oil on the mag dip stick..
or till you change the oil on a drain plug magnet...

it is cheap insurance for sure...
and yes they work!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Did you check Goldplug.com? They make all sizes and might be able to help. I’ve had several and they are great quality. Those and Amsoil synthetic Small Engine Oil keep my equipment running in tip top shape. Dutchy


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks Dutchy. I will follow your lead. Best.....Tom


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Let us know how you made out. Dutchy


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

I sent an email to Goldplug yesterday with my request. Hope to get a reply this week. Stay tuned.... Tom


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Your generator is a eu3000 clone, a lot of the fasteners are the same between Honda and clones. The GX200 in the eu3000 has a 10mm x 1.25 drain plug. It’s highly likely yours is as well.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

TomC said:


> I sent an email to Goldplug yesterday with my request. Hope to get a reply this week. Stay tuned.... Tom


I haven't received a reply from Goldplug. It's been 8 days. Oh well.....


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Update....I found a magnetic dipstick for my Westinghouse WPro 8500 on Home | GenExhaust.com. The oil pan on this gen is cast aluminum and the Generac has a molded composite pan. Magnets won't stick to them. Thanks for all replies. Tom


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Let us know how you made out. Dutchy


Genexhaust.com had the magnetic dipstick for Generac iQ3500. Model GE 36


----------

